# Hi im pretty new!



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum.  

 Sorry no one has posted hello earlier.

I've seen your pics on one of the other threads, you look so happy on him and he's beautiful.

Glad to have you with us. :wink:


----------

